# a game/bloodline Question



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

My question is this: how important is gameness if we the public are not fighting dogs? I understand dog men testing for their bloodlines gameness. Am I right to assume that many dogs are not tested because of proven Bloodlines history?


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

My reply is just my opinion only from being a long time owner of gamebred APBTs. I am not totally understanding the way you worded the question either.
Game testing is ILLEGAL. I say I have gamebred dogs ONLY because the bloodlines I own are not diluted by any other bloodlines of bulldogs.(Blues, Staffs, Ambullies etc.)
My dogs are very DA to any outside dog. They have huge drive and commitment to any task I give them or that they choose on thier own.
I have had to break up back yard accidents on multiple occassions through the years with 3 of my males that I can remember. 
They weren't just playing, they were trying their damnedest to kill each other. Doesnt mean they are GAME, it means they are extremely DA and if some idiot pitman wanted to put more emphasis on that than is necessary then so be it. Never mind there are plenty non gamebred Staffs/Bullies/Blues out there that might would do the very same thing.
I suppose it is just an idea of keeping the bloodlines pure that I personally like. I like knowing how my dogs were bred as far back as the ADBA goes within a small margin of error anyway (anyone can hang papers).
I also like knowing the background of all the breeders responsible for my little dogs looks, temperament and health and not having to wonder, again within a very small margin of error. I truely believe that there are many many "gamebred" fanciers that feel the same way I do. I hope I put my answer as clearly as I intended.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Me personally, I don't care about it in my own dogs. (I have suspicions about how it might go, but hope to never find out.) I have a measure of understanding for those who feel they're keeping the breed as true as possible by judicious game-testing, and hopefully they have a measure of understanding for me when I say that I prefer to stay as far away as possible. I know that the breed will change as more and more dogmen are "picked off," but its the picking itself that is enough to convince me that it isn't worth it anymore. IMO, we need to preserve the breed as best as we can but do it through legal means. We may not get a truly game dog by using the tools which society allows us to have, but we can keep alive most of the good traits about these dogs. I hope that the good breeders doing that will continue to do so.


----------



## dalton7 (Jul 31, 2009)

dogs are not tested becuz its illigal, but there is no way to know if a dog is game unless it is tested no matter what bloodlines it comes from


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

(I am not totally understanding the way you worded the question either.
Game testing is ILLEGAL.)

Sorry! was trying to be extra careful in my wording because it is a touchy subject, but thanks to You and the Other posters my question has been answered.


----------

